# 

## odaro

Jestem w trakcie montażu podbitki dachowej.

Pomyślałem żeby na przyszłość zostawić przewody do kamer monitoringu zewnętrznego.

Jakie przewody powonieniem zostawić klasycznie czyli koncentryk i do tego zasilenie 230V?

Czy może kamery IP na tyle będą powszechne że należy to przewidzieć i zostawić przewód UTP?

Jak UTP to zwykły czy może FTP?

A może już czas na światłowody  :big grin:

----------


## yaiba83

Ja na twoim miejscu bym tylko i wyłącznie ułożył skrętkę UTP. Nawet jak chcesz zamontować kamery "klasyczne". Kupujesz kamery na 12V DC. 3 pary równoleglisz i masz zasilanie. Na wyjściu z kamery i wejściu rejestratora zakładasz pasywny transformator video. Taka "przejściówka" z BNC na koncentryk. Podłączasz wolną parę i śmiga, że aż miło. Na kablu 3x2x0,8 bez problemów śmiga do 200m bez aktywnych wzmacniaczy.
Tutaj link do wynalzaku: TR-1B

Jeżeli będziesz miał kamery IP to też sygnał i zasilanie pójdzie po jednej skrętce (PoE).

----------


## yaiba83

Zapomniałem dodać - światłowody to jednak jeszcze na warunki domowe kosmiczny koszt. Sam światłowód jest relatywnie tani. Konwertery sygnału to już od kilkuset po kilka tysięcy, plus robocizna spawania, tacki spawów, adaptery, patchcordy itd.
Różnica jakości na tak małych odległościach nie do zauważenia w stosunku do skrętki.

Odnośnie UTP i FTP to niewielka różnica. FTP jest dodatkową folią. Jak chcesz lepszy kabel to kup STP (ekranowany).
Ogólnie bardziej bym się martwił by na poddaszu te kabelki puścić w dobrych peszlach osłonowych by zwierzątka za szybko ich nie zjadły niż nad typem skrętki.

I jeszcze jedno kup skrętkę, która ma w pełni żyły miedziane. Na allegro można kupić skrętkę za 1/3 ceny normalnej, ale ma niestety żyły stalowe z zewnątrz miedziowane.

----------


## odaro

> Zapomniałem dodać - światłowody to jednak jeszcze na warunki domowe kosmiczny koszt. Sam światłowód jest relatywnie tani. Konwertery sygnału to już od kilkuset po kilka tysięcy, plus robocizna spawania, tacki spawów, adaptery, patchcordy itd.
> Różnica jakości na tak małych odległościach nie do zauważenia w stosunku do skrętki.
> 
> Odnośnie UTP i FTP to niewielka różnica. FTP jest dodatkową folią. Jak chcesz lepszy kabel to kup STP (ekranowany).
> Ogólnie bardziej bym się martwił by na poddaszu te kabelki puścić w dobrych peszlach osłonowych by zwierzątka za szybko ich nie zjadły niż nad typem skrętki.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno kup skrętkę, która ma w pełni żyły miedziane. Na allegro można kupić skrętkę za 1/3 ceny normalnej, ale ma niestety żyły stalowe z zewnątrz miedziowane.



Nigdy bym nie kupił takich tanich przewodów na Allegro.

----------


## yaiba83

To dobrze, bo po pewnym czasie można się zdziwić.

----------


## takedown

> Jestem w trakcie montażu podbitki dachowej.
> Pomyślałem żeby na przyszłość zostawić przewody do kamer monitoringu zewnętrznego.
> .............................


Jeżeli chcesz instalować kamery analogowe to tylko i wyłącznie koncentryk. Kable komputerowe
nie nadają sie do przesyłu tradycyjnego sygnału video. To że ktoś wymyślił sposób konwersji
sygnału z BNC na UTP nie oznacza od razu ze trzeba to stosować.

Jeżeli ma to być monitoring IP to oczywiście skrętka tu transmisja odbywa sie za pomocą
protokołu TCP/IP wiec sygnał z racji tego, że może być powtórzony w przypadku zakłóceń
jest wolny od problemów takich jak przy przesyłe strumienia Video.

Mimo wszstko sugerował bym położenie UTP s krętki komputerowej i instalacje monitoringu IP.
Jakość obrazu wynagrodzi ci zwiększone koszta.

Np *monitoring IP* zestaw na 4 kamery 
jest w cenie ok 4500 zł brutto niewiele droższy a jakość HD

Pozdrawiam

Filip

----------


## Maanniutek

Przesył obrazu po skrętce jest stosowany i nie ma z tym żadnych problemów o ile nie puszcza sie po tym samym kablu zasilania. Nie wiem czemu jesteś tak uczulony na tą skrętkę. Oczywiście koncentryk jest także dobry tu jest więc dowolność. Co do kamer megapixelowych zewnętrzych to ponownie przypominam o tym ze wymagają dość dobrego oświetlenia terenu bo mają kiepskie czułości. Ale czy w cenie 4500 pln kupisz dobre kamery IP z rejestratorem to jest kwestia sporna.

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam
Żeby nie zakładać nowego tematu odświeże ten. Rozkładam kable w domu i być może będę miał dwie kamery zewnętrze -wiadomo w chwili obecnej nie jestem w stanie określić rodzaju kamer ale powyciągam pod nie skrętke z miejsca w którym miałby być ewentualny rejestrator. Teraz mając rejestrator w pomieszczeniu A, a chciałbym mieć z kamer podgląd np na TV w pomieszczeniu B(ten sam dom) to jaki kabel muszę puścić pomiędzy rejestratorem a Tv?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Skrętka do kamer jest dobrym pomysłem. Pomiędzy rejestratorem a TV puść HDMI jeśli to nie problem, aczkolwiek zależnie od TV i systemu CCTV możesz zrealizować też podgląd po LAN-ie.

----------


## kasprzyk

Panowie dodam jeszcze - koszty prawie żadne, ale warto razem ze skrętkami poprowadzić np. 2x0,75 linkę w celu niezależnego od PoE zasilania - nigdy nie wiadomo na jaką kamerę się zdecydujemy, często oświetlacze IR są większej mocy, spadki napięć i problemy gotowe.
W tym ostatnim przypadku jak kolega iF-Jimi pisze - przewód HDMI + LAN - większość TV smart powinno udostępnić podgląd obrazu w przeglądarce.

----------


## tom.lis

Drodzy forumowicze - poniżej macie najcenniejszą*informację*na temat sposobu połączenia monitoringu w domu w całym internecie. 

BARDZO żałuję że ja nie znalzłem takiej informacji tylko czytałem opinie "specjalistów" jak niektóre wypowiedzi powyżej. 


Monitoring po WiFi oraz po kablach sieciowych jest jedną wielką pomyłką. Nigdy wam to nie będzie dobrze działać, płynnie i stabilnie. 
Zadne PoE, żadne wifi,  żadne skrętki żadne kamery IP. To są zabawki. W ten sposób można podłączyć jedną kamerkę do podglądania niani jak pilnuje wam dziecka. Monitoring na 4+ kamer tylko koncentryk. 
!! Tylko koncentryk !! 

P.s. sprzedam 5 kamer IP, 2 routery i [email protected]#j kabla sieciowego.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Drodzy forumowicze - poniżej macie najcenniejszą*informację*na temat sposobu połączenia monitoringu w domu w całym internecie. 
> 
> BARDZO żałuję że ja nie znalzłem takiej informacji tylko czytałem opinie "specjalistów" jak niektóre wypowiedzi powyżej. 
> 
> 
> Monitoring po WiFi oraz po kablach sieciowych jest jedną wielką pomyłką. Nigdy wam to nie będzie dobrze działać, płynnie i stabilnie. 
> Zadne PoE, żadne wifi,  żadne skrętki żadne kamery IP. To są zabawki. W ten sposób można podłączyć jedną kamerkę do podglądania niani jak pilnuje wam dziecka. Monitoring na 4+ kamer tylko koncentryk. 
> !! Tylko koncentryk !! 
> 
> P.s. sprzedam 5 kamer IP, 2 routery i [email protected]#j kabla sieciowego.


Czasem żałuję że pisanie postów na forum po pijaku nie jest podobnie karane jak jazda samochodem pod wpływem alkoholu. Choć dopuszczam również możliwość że powyższy post jest wynikiem spożycia znacznej ilości niewiadomego pochodzenia narkotyków  :Confused:

----------


## kasprzyk

Dokładnie  :smile:

----------


## witu102

Ja do kamer mam doprowadzone koncentryk+zasilanie oraz RJ45 na przyszłość. Dodatkowo polecam doprowadzić przy krawędziach dachu 230V w razie chęci podpięcia dekoracji świątecznych...sprawdza się bardzo dobrze :smile:

----------


## tom.lis

Nawet nie mam ochoty dyskutowac na temat zasadnosci twojej hejtu.
Uznajmy ze moja opinia na temat wifi/monitoring brzmi "to jest badziew" i pozostawmy to tak. Niech inni decyduja czy warto sie w to bawic czy podlaczac koncemtrykiem.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nawet nie mam ochoty dyskutowac na temat zasadnosci twojej hejtu.


Na tym etapie posiadanej wiedzy nawet nie powinieneś zaczynać. Zasadności zacznij się doszukiwać za parę lat jak dojdzie do Ciebie co to jest monitoring IP i po co to ktoś wymyślił. Szczerze mówiąc na tym poziomie nawet nie chciałoby mi się dyskutować, ale niestety wchodzą tu też inni którzy chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć, czytają takie bzdury kogoś kto nie potrafił poprawnie odpalić kamery IP albo kupił chińską za 59 zł i potem ciężko im wytłumaczyć gdzie leży prawda.

PS. Pytanie na logikę. Dlaczego cały przemysł leci po IP? I to głównie duże systemy. Ba, nawet zasilają kamery po PoE  :smile:  Podglądają nianię?

----------


## xtea

Kamerki po kablu LAN działają bardzo dobrze.
Po wifi nie chcą chodzić, bo zatyka się całe pasmo radiowe jak są słabsze połączenia innych urządzeń to rate samego wifi potrafi spadać do kilku megabitów i używanie wifi jest prawie niemożliwe, bo ping przekracza tysiące. O nagrywaniu kilku kamerek przez wifi to w ogóle można zapomnieć.

Natomiast po LAN jak użyć jednego dużego switcha, umiejącego dzielić ruch między porty, żeby się nie blokowało to daje rewelacyjne rezultaty.
Chodzi o to żeby nie nasycać połączeń między switchami tylko raczej starać się kupić jeden zarządzalny wieloportowy switch.
Jak to się nie uda to chociaż osobny switch tylko do kamerek i do niego podpiętą nagrywarkę żeby ruchu nie przepuszczać przez kabel do dalszej części sieci - nie wysycać połączenia między switchami.

Osobiście uważam, że kable koncentryczne do kamer to przeżytek. Jedynie może być kłopot z wydolnością zasilania PoE po skrętce i trzeba doprowadzić normalny kabel zasilający. Niektóre kamery lubią prąd.

----------


## marcin.sto1

Witam szanowne grono. Dostałem wycenę monitoringu, aby obniżyć koszt ustaliłem z wykonawcą, że kabel kupię i rozłożę we własnym zakresie (będą cztery kamery zewnętrzne, działka 1800m2, więc trochę tego kopania wyjdzie...).
Mam rozciągnąć po dwie żyły do każdej kamery (zasilanie i odbiór na oddzielnym kablu)

Kabel polecił kupić taki:

http://ivel.pl/p2842,skretka-kompute...rzna-305m.html

Co o tym sądzicie, będzie dobry?

----------


## kasprzyk

Jaki kabel zasilający chcesz położyć,  jakie będą odcinki,  na jakie napięcie?

----------


## Małkociniak

Podepnę się pod temat. Dom budowany........... powiedzmy że dawno, chciałbym rejestrator postawić w pokoju do którego pociągnięty mam przewód TP 4X2  przekrój prawdopodobnie 0.5. Tym przewodem na dwóch żyłach mam puszczony sygnał internetu, pozostają trzy pary wolnych przewodów. Czy te trzy pary wystarczą żeby puścić nimi sygnał z trzech kamer IP do rejestratora?

----------


## kasprzyk

Przewód TP?

----------


## Małkociniak

Utp

----------


## kasprzyk

Ten "sygnał internetu" to linia telefoniczna? Kamery ile Mpx? Ile metrów wspólnie będzie prowadzone?

----------


## Małkociniak

- internet to linia telefoniczna
- myślę o kamerach 2 Mpx
- przewód który który chce wykorzystać do wspólnego poprowadzenia sygnału to 6-8 mb
- na początek na pewno będą dwie kamery

----------


## kasprzyk

Powinno chodzić

----------


## donkichotdon

Pytanie tylko czy autor ma świadomość, że  po stronie kamer musi dać switch-a

----------


## kasprzyk

Słuszna uwaga, założyłem, że o tym wie.
tak, kasprzyk = ten sam na elektrodzie

----------


## Małkociniak

Zdaje się że switch'e są nawet w zestawach sprzedawanych np. na alledrogo, a tak na marginesie to niczego nie jestem świadom, ta materia to dla mnie czarna magia.
Póki co czytając fora jestem na etapie kalkulowania kosztów i wyboru ew. rejestratora i kamer.

----------


## Małkociniak

Zadam kolejne pytanie, jakie są za i przeciw aby kupić takie kamery z kraju pochodzenia? cena wydaje się atrakcyjna, jednak patrząc na wymiary nie ma szans na przeoczenie przez celników.
 :spam:

----------


## donkichotdon

> Zdaje się że switch'e są nawet w zestawach sprzedawanych np. na alledrogo, a tak na marginesie to niczego nie jestem świadom, ta materia to dla mnie czarna magia.
>  .


Dlatego też proponuję nie sugerować się " zestawami" z serwisów aukcyjnych.  :smile:  , a kompletować sprzęt samemu , kupując wartościowe i potrzebne w danej sytuacji elementy.

Czy warto zakupić sprzęt bezpośrednio "z kraju pochodzenia" 
Instalując dla kogoś nigdy bym się na taki krok nie zdobył, szczególnie gdy idzie o systemy IP.  
Brak wsparcia, "papierowe" parametry, błędy w oprogramowaniu. 
Poważni dystrybutorzy wiedzą jakiego sprzętu unikać, dbają o poprawki, oferują w końcu wsparcie techniczne i serwis. I za to się płaci.

----------


## Małkociniak

No właśnie chodziło mi o najbardziej uznanego producenta monitoringu wizyjnego na świecie z siedzibą w państwie środka, nazwa zaczyna się na HI.. 
Ale moderator był szybszy. Cena na kamery kopułkowe jest bardzo atrakcyjna, w porównaniu do popularnego portalu aukcyjnego to nawet 50%, faktem jest praktyczny brak gwarancji no i pewność cła  i vatu oraz opłaty manipulacyjne pocztowe itd.

----------


## Małkociniak

Tu jeszcze jedno pytanie do speców, czy próbując samemu zmontować zestaw do monitoringu nie porywam się aby z motyką na słońce.
Zestaw ma być prosty, dwie kamery, w miarę dobrej jakości widzące w nocy na odległość od 10 do 30 metrów o szerokim kącie widzenia.
Rejestrator z dyskiem który zapewni przechowywanie danych z min. tygodnia. 
Teraz uzmysłowiłem sobie że wykorzystując przewód który mam pozbawiam się możliwości sterowania kamerami kopułkowymi i zastosowanie ich w tym wypadku mija się z celem.

----------


## donkichotdon

Czy my nadal mówimy o tym samy przewodzie? Co rozumie kolega pod hasłem " kamerki kopułkowe" i w jakim celu chce kolega nimi sterować, ico niby ma utrudnić to sterowanie?  Ma kolega  świadomość, ze czym szerszy kąt widzenia tym gorsza jakość?

Na innym poświęconym elektronice portalu odbyła się taka dyskusja. Oto jej fragment:

*pytający  napisał:*
Monitorowany ma być budynek i ile tylko da radę placu kamera zobaczyć - może jakiś szeroki kąt patrzenia?
*Odpowiedź:* Obserwacja całego Wszechświata jest ciekawym, aczkolwiek zapewne nieprzemyślanym do końca założeniem.

*pytający napisał:*
Im taniej tym lepiej.
*odpowiedź:*
To założenie wydaje się być przemyślane, jednak prawa działające "w przyrodzie" są z reguły odwrotne do tego założenia

----------


## Małkociniak

*@donkichotdon*
*Odpowiedzi retorycznej wydają się być zapisem stanów umysłu, oderwanego całkowicie od rzeczywistości, który zmaga się sam z sobą, sam siebie analizuje i sam sobie odpowiada.*   cyt. Mirosław Mrozek

Gdyby wszystko było dla mnie oczywistym nie zadawał bym pytań. 

Skoro producent dołącza do kamer mysz, innym razem joystick byłe przekonany że w określonym celu.

Mimo wszystko dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## donkichotdon

Zadałem tylko kilka pytań dot. głoszonych przez kolegę tez takich jak ta, o braku możliwości sterowania. Tworzy kolega jakieś teorie, więc pytam o ich podstawy.  I to tyle.
Chce kolega kupić gotowy zestaw, to na serwisie aukcyjnym z chęcią taki sprzedadzą nie wnikając czy w konkretnym przypadku będzie miał zastosowanie....
Upewni się kolega czy ten kabel to rzeczywiście " komputerowa skrętka" i czy w miejscu gdzie się kończy poza budynkiem można zainstalować dość dużą puszkę. W miejscu tym też musi być dostęp do zasilania.

----------


## Małkociniak

Nie wcale nie chce kupować gotowego zestawu, czytam, przeglądam, próbuje się czegoś dowiedzieć.
Pierwszy zestaw z dwiema kamerami jaki wrzuciłem do koszyka znanego portalu aukcyjnego był wartości 500 pln. zaś następny po dwóch dniach czytania był już za 1700 pln. A więc ewoluuje jeśli chodzi o świadomość w tej materii (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje)
Przewód o którym mowa mam w rozdzielnicy elektrycznej a więc nie ma problemu z zasilaniem, upewnić się tylko muszę o jego przydatności. Pamiętam że elektryk do rozprowadzeniu instalacji alarmowej i telefonicznej użył tego samego przewodu, pamiętam że była mowa o przewodzie telefonicznym 4X2 żyły ale czy jest on tożsamy ze skrętką komputerową zobaczę jutro jak zajrzę do rozdzielnicy.

----------


## donkichotdon

Chodzi o dostęp do zasilania nie w rozdzielnicy, ale po stronie gdzie mają być montowane kamery.  
Moja mama zazwyczaj tak postępowała przy zakupie mebli, tj najpierw kupowała, a potem mierzyła pokój. Nie zawsze się udawało. czasami trzeba było coś wyrzucić innym razem zdjąć drzwi  :smile:  Mając to w pamięci proponuje koledze po prostu poprawną kolejność.

----------


## Małkociniak

Wyobrażam sobie że switch podłączam pod zasilanie z zasilacza ze switcha prowadzę zasilanie do kamer na powrót prowadząc sygnał z kamer do tego samego switcha skąd przewodem o którym mówiłem prowadzę sygnał z kamer do rejestratora.
Wszystko to w skrzynce np takiej jak montowane są centrale alarmowe. Ale co jeszcze ma być w tej skrzynce to przede mną.

Jeśli się mylę to proszę kolegę o sprostowanie, bez sarkazmu proszę  :wink:

----------


## donkichotdon

Powstrzymam się. Może to kolega narysować z uwzględnieniem posiadanych przewodów?

----------


## Małkociniak

Nie dysponuje gotową instalacja pod którą można podpiąć monitoring.
Przewód to mam jeden w ścianie który chcę wykorzystać, reszta do rozplanowania i położenia.
A więc każdą rzeczową sugestie przyjmę z wdzięcznością.

----------


## donkichotdon

I ten przewód biegnie od ogrodzenia do rozdzielni, i na nim chce kolega podłączyć dwie kamery ? Tak?

----------


## Małkociniak

Nie, przewód chcę wyciągnąć z rozdzielnicy elektrycznej w garażu, do tego przewodu podłączyć się z kamerami. Do garażu chcę sprowadzić przewody z kamer umieszczonych na dwóch narożnikach domu. Przewody będę prowadził pod dachem kamery będą przytwierdzone do skrajnych krokwi (taka konstrukcja dachu)
Jedna z kamer ma patrzeć pod kątem 45' do przodu po to aby ogarniać jak największy obszar przed domem (brama i ogrodzenie) Druga z kamer ma patrzeć do tyłu  wzdłuż ogrodzenia. Na monitoringu tych dwóch obszarów mi zależy.

Tak sobie to wymyśliłem.

----------


## donkichotdon

Ok, sorki to ja nie doczytałem.
W takiej sytuacji rzeczywiście układ jest prosty. Dwie kamery zasilane POE, ze switch-a POE umieszczonego w garażu. Pytanie tylko czy w garażu nie zostawić tez rejestratora, ba a nawet routera z dostępem do netu. W salonie tylko TV i komputerek na androidzie.
Przeczytaj chociażby to: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...682&highlight=
lub to: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3299069.html
Tak swoją drogą w takim układzie możesz pójść  tańszą technologię analoga wysokiej rozdzielczości ( AHD, Turbo HD i podobne)

----------


## Małkociniak

Czy nie nadwyrężył bym uprzejmości kolegi jeśli poprosił bym o sugestię w skonfigurowaniu takiego zestawu. Kamera, rejestrator, dysk, switch i co tam jeszcze?
 Myślałem o kamerach  DS-2CD2120F-I 2.8mm do tego rejestrator może tej samej firmy z dyskiem 1TB

 Prawdopodobnie do zestrojenia i konfiguracji tego wszystkiego będę musiał kogoś zatrudnić. Pech w tym że deficyt w obrębie mojej miejscowości na tego typu "fachowców" jest duży. Bo albo specjalizują się tylko w sprzęcie który sprzedają i jeśli klient ma jakieś wyszukane zachcianki to już nie koniecznie, a jeśli podjął by się zadania wg wymagań klienta to już ceny nie z sufitu ale z kosmosu.
 Miałem przykład z centrala alarmową

Jako ciekawostka powiem że ta kamera DS-2CD2120F-I 2.8mm  na Ali kosztuje 70 $ czyli po cle i vacie to około 400 pln. niestety gdyby zakup był w europie to w/g przepisów obowiązuje gwarancja Europejska a tak to lipa.

----------


## donkichotdon

Proszę wybaczyć, mogę podpowiedzieć, ale nie będę odbierał roboty  kolegom po fachu  :smile: 
Czemu kolega uparł się na Ip skoro Turbo HD są zdecydowanie tańsze?

----------


## Małkociniak

Ok rozumiem  :bash: 
Co do kamer TURBO HD słuszna uwaga, dzięki.

----------


## donkichotdon

No nareszcie, ale może popytaj jeszcze gdzieś indziej :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## asprodek

Prosze o odpowiedz czy taki kabel jest dobry http://allegro.pl/kabel-do-kamer-mon...185957515.html

Jak nie to czym mozna go zastapic? Chcialbym kupic taki kabel na mb tylko nie wiem jaki jest do zasilania a jaki do video? Pomoze ktos?

----------


## donkichotdon

Jakie kamery, jakie odległości, w jakich warunkach  układany.

----------


## asprodek

Myślałem o czymś takim http://allegro.pl/kamera-zewnetrzna-...528248313.html
Odległość max 20m do rejestratora. Układany wewnątrz budynku

----------


## donkichotdon

Nie rozumiem po co zadawać sobie trud układania przewodów i ponosić z tym związane koszty, by na koniec wieszać "atrapy". Proszę zwrócić uwagę że dystrybutor tego cudu techniki " zapomniał pochwalić się jaki w tej kamerze zastosowano przetwornik ( nazwa/ wielkość). 
Gdybyś jednak chciał kiedyś powiesić prawdziwe kamery to możesz śmiało okablować skrętką pod warunkiem, że nie będzie to kolejny hit allegro 100 zł za karton.
pozdrawiam

----------


## asprodek

Ok spoko rozumiem. Na razie chce zostawic sobie kabelki a w przyszlosci jak jeszcze bedzie mnie stac to jakies kamerki  :wink: %‚

----------

